# 🌼[ 😪 closed 😪 ]🌼 Jakeulous' Mini Mart 🛒



## jakeulous (May 4, 2020)

Hello,
I'm currently cleaning off my house storage and I'm selling off these items for cheap, (Bells or NMT, you make the offer since I'm not quite versed with item prices in NMT)



Spoiler: Items For Sale




Standing Toilet (2)
Squat Toilet
Toilet (White, Dark Wood)
Outdoor Table (2) Black
Clothes Closet (Pink)
Wheelchair (2)
Folding Chair (Blue)
Antique Bureau (Brown)
Inflatable Sofa (Pink)
Automatic Washer (White)
Studio Spotlight (Blue)
Public Bench (2) (White)
Bidet






Spoiler: DIYS For Sale




Ukelele (2 NMT)
Gold Screen Wall (3 NMT)
Shell Rug (1 NMT)
Ironwood Low Table (2 NMT)
Modelling Clay (1 NMT)
Natural Garden Chair (Free)
Classic Library Wall (1 NMT)
Simple DIY Workbench (Free)
Rustic Stone Wall (1 NMT)










I'm also looking for some stuffs in my wishlist if you have them may I catalog them? (Some of them are DIYs and I'm willing to buy the DIY Recipe too if you happen have them)



Spoiler: Wishlist




Black Bathroom Towel Rack
Natural Wood Tea Table
Mossy Garden Lantern
Infused Water Dispenser DIY
Coconut Juice
Bonsai Shelf
Imperial Decorative Shelves
Air conditioner
Black Lucky Cat
Moon DIY
Crescent Chair DIY




I'm from South East Asia so my timezone is +8GMT in case i don't reply immediately


----------



## Darcy94x (May 4, 2020)

Hi I can get you a juke box, diner neon sign and both the yellow and black garbage bags. In return could I have the red cute sofa and the green throwback bed please ?


----------



## Summ3rain (May 4, 2020)

Can I have shower booth for 1nmt? And you can also catalogue my black piano chair.


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

Can I get the restroom sink for 2000 bells?


----------



## katie. (May 4, 2020)

Hi can i get the cutting board diy for 1 nmt?


----------



## jakeulous (May 4, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> Hi I can get you a juke box, diner neon sign and both the yellow and black garbage bags. In return could I have the red cute sofa and the green throwback bed please ?



Sure i can trade you those items

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Summ3rain said:


> Can I have shower booth for 1nmt? And you can also catalogue my black piano chair.


sure, sounds good to me

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Xdee said:


> Can I get the restroom sink for 2000 bells?


just one of the bathroom sink?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



katie. said:


> Hi can i get the cutting board diy for 1 nmt?


sure send me a dm


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

just one of the bathroom sink?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020


Hi, yes just one sink pls


----------



## vChroma (May 4, 2020)

If it's still available, I'd like to get the Plain Wooden Shop Sign and Wooden Bookshelf for 2NMT


----------



## uboa (May 4, 2020)

ukelele for 2nmt?


----------



## jakeulous (May 4, 2020)

vChroma said:


> If it's still available, I'd like to get the Plain Wooden Shop Sign and Wooden Bookshelf for 2NMT


Yep, those are still available, dm me when you're ready, so i can open the gates



uboa said:


> ukelele for 2nmt?


sure, that would do..
Dm me once ur ready, so i can open the gates


----------



## Mary (May 4, 2020)

nvm


----------



## MrPolarBear (May 4, 2020)

Tatami Bed (Natural)
for 10,000 bells?

EDIT:  Or I can exchange for 2 coconut juices (item)


----------



## sorachu (May 4, 2020)

Hi! Can I have the floor seat for 1NMT?


----------



## griffooh (May 4, 2020)

If they're still available, could I get the bathroom sink, blue long bathtub, and imperial bed? Not sure how many bells that would be worth but I can offer 200k if that's enough for you.


----------



## jakeulous (May 4, 2020)

MrPolarBear said:


> Tatami Bed (Natural)
> for 10,000 bells?
> 
> EDIT:  Or I can exchange for 2 coconut juices (item)


10k bells would be fine, I'm just looking for the Coconut Juice DIY.. DM me once ur good to go



candydisco said:


> Hi! Can I have the floor seat for 1NMT?


Sure, dm me once ur good to go, so i can open up ny gates



griffooh said:


> If they're still available, could I get the bathroom sink, blue long bathtub, and imperial bed? Not sure how many bells that would be worth but I can offer 200k if that's enough for you.


they're still available, 200k sounds good enough, send ne a dm so i can open the gates


----------



## jakeulous (May 5, 2020)

Bump, shops open for today...


----------



## Queen Greene (May 5, 2020)

Hi! Can I grab the Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY for 1NMT? (If you still have one)


----------



## Tasuot (May 5, 2020)

Hi there! Can I get Tree's Bounty Mobile for 1 NMT? (=


----------



## Nia (May 6, 2020)

Hello!  Would you sell three of your white public benches and wooden bookshelf DIY for 4 NMT?


----------



## Quack (May 6, 2020)

Hi! I'd like your Medium Cardboard Boxes DIY, please


----------



## Nayu (May 6, 2020)

Hi! Can I get the Wooden Bookshelf DIY for 1 NMT, please?

Edit: I'd also like the Plain Wooden Shop Sign for one more NMT, please!


----------



## C_bebopp (May 6, 2020)

Is the cute red couch and the public bench available


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

Give me a moment to get things set up, and apologies for the delay, i got busy terraforming my town



Quack said:


> Hi! I'd like your Medium Cardboard Boxes DIY, please


sure stop by anytime



Queen Greene said:


> Hi! Can I grab the Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY for 1NMT? (If you still have one)


sure



Tasuot said:


> Hi there! Can I get Tree's Bounty Mobile for 1 NMT? (=


sure



Nia said:


> Hello!  Would you sell three of your white public benches and wooden bookshelf DIY for 4 NMT?


deal

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



C_bebopp said:


> Is the cute red couch and the public bench available


the cute red couch got sold, how ever i do have 1 more public bench left




Nayu said:


> Hi! Can I get the Wooden Bookshelf DIY for 1 NMT, please?
> 
> Edit: I'd also like the Plain Wooden Shop Sign for one more NMT, please!


I just recently sold it the wooden shop sign  sorry
how ever the one who wanted the bookshelf diy didn't come yet..


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

Wooden Shop Sign DIY and Trees Bounty DIY Sold

Thanks for buying :3


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

3 Public Benches and Library Bookshelf DIY sold.. thanks for shopping :3


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

bump, open for today :3


----------



## Hobowire (May 6, 2020)

black bunk bed
green upright locker
white folding chair

for 50k?


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> black bunk bed
> green upright locker
> white folding chair
> 
> for 50k?


sure that would do.. send me a dm


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

Hi! I'm interested in the shower booth and the inflatable pink sofa if their still avalible!


----------



## jakeulous (May 6, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> Hi! I'm interested in the shower booth and the inflatable pink sofa if their still avalible!



The shower booth was sold, but i still have the pink inflatable sofa

send me a dm so i can later send u the dodocode


----------

